# Kind of real newbie!!



## rach82 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi - My name is Rachel and my partner Mick and I are new to the site (plus Macy the dog!)

Not sure how you guys are going to take us - we ARE real wild campers but don't have a motorhome (lack of funds!) we camp in the back of our Pergeot Despacth van.

We tried tent camping but hate campsites!!! We decided our van would be the best option for this adventorous couple!!

We have an airbed we tie up to the inside of the van, when we find our wild destination for the night, we put the bags, cooker, food etc in the front and drop the bed down, get the sleeping bags out and hey presto - we have a bed for the night!!!

We have a great little two burner stove with grill, we use a coolbox for the fodder, heat water and use a bucket and sponge for a shower (just ordered a solar shower!! - luxury!!) 

Not everyones cup of tea but when you dont have the cash - you have to improvise!! One thing though - its really going back to basics!!!

Off to the lakes for this weekend - Keswick - Ennerdale - Buttermere

Well don't be too hard on me...............


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jun 11, 2009)

been there dun thatlots of very happy times in an old bedford dormobile


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 11, 2009)

rach82 said:


> Hi - My name is Rachel and my partner Mick and I are new to the site (plus Macy the dog!)
> 
> Not sure how you guys are going to take us - we ARE real wild campers but don't have a motorhome (lack of funds!) we camp in the back of our Pergeot Despacth van.
> 
> ...



way to go you two, brill, 

jenny


----------



## Chrissy (Jun 11, 2009)

*You Go Girl*

Can't fault it if that's what gets you away on a weekend and you can wild much more easily than us with an old coachbuilt as it is obvious that our is a MH but not so with yours - you get all the fun with very little hassle I presume.
Good Luck in your Wilding
Chrissy


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jun 11, 2009)

*wilding*

way to go folks
makes me quite envious starting all over again 
but the old bones wont take it anymore

get out and have fun

weez
Tony


----------



## Pioneer (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Rachel and Mick, good on you, that's what it's all about, enjoyment! We all have to start somewhere, but like wee-z said, the bones won't take it these days. Enjoy and save the memories.

Happy Camping


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jun 11, 2009)

one of the most remembered and talked about holidays we had,we had taken the two lads up to  coniston waters in an old transit and small tent,we had some lorry inner  tubes blown up ,it was  summer in 76 red hot we went up on the friday for the weekend and stayed a full weekthe lads still talk about it


----------



## kangooroo (Jun 11, 2009)

Brilliant - fun and improvisation is what it's all about.

Before I upgraded from my Kangoo van to the camper version, I wild-camped for many happy years in the back of my Kangoo van using an airbed, plastic bowl and squash bottles for washing and absolutely loved it.  I travelled all over the country this way and on the occasions I was seen, observers were stunned to see me emerging in the morning!

It was a great success so I partially fitted out the van with a few cupboards which could be rearranged to form a bed and added a sink with pumped tap and porta-potti loo.  It was all very simple and basic but great fun.

Good for you and enjoy your travels.


----------



## petercheason (Jun 11, 2009)

rach82 said:


> Hi - My name is Rachel and my partner Mick and I are new to the site (plus Macy the dog!)
> 
> Not sure how you guys are going to take us - we ARE real wild campers but don't have a motorhome (lack of funds!) we camp in the back of our Pergeot Despacth van.
> 
> ...



Welcome and well done you 3 , Iwill stick to my Ducato Eldiss thank you ...a bit long in the tooth for your way .......aaaaaah me lost youth  !!!! Good Luck


----------



## bob690 (Jun 11, 2009)

Up till 4 years ago I was using a renault espace with a bed in the back instead of seats. Me and the old dog went everywhere....Bob


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jun 11, 2009)

bob690 said:


> Up till 4 years ago I was using a renault espace with a bed in the back instead of seats. Me and the old dog went everywhere....Bob[/QUOTE
> i hope she dosen't read this and see what you called her


----------



## NorfolkanGood (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds good to me!
Back in the early 90's when me and my partner got together we never had much money. So we used to throw our Double mattress into the back of an old Renault Traffic (I used for work) and go off in that. No gas, no sink. ... nothing. 
It was great fun going to the festivals and the seaside.
I don't know if I would enjoy it  quite so much now, though!
Young love tends to smooth over the lack of home comforts (smile).


----------



## knollgardener1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Improvisation is half the fun! Best holidays I ever had with my 3 kids were simpicity itself. A tent, our pushbikes, and plenty of imagination, improvisation and great memories. The kids are grown up and do their own tenting now, going to festivals, but still enjoy as well as respect nature and wildlife. Go out there and make your own unforgetable memories! Happy travelling,
Sarina.


----------



## Baggins (Jun 12, 2009)

*Lookin' back a long time*

When any of my four boys look back to their early days it's always weekend wild camping in ex-GPO or BT vans that they remember rather than the 'proper' holidays..

Couple of mattress, single burner stove and a box full of beans'n'bangers.

Enjoy.

BW


----------



## rach82 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Thanks to you all.....*

Thanks everyone - you have made us feel very welcome!

Thanks for all the great comments

What a great bunch you are


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jun 16, 2009)

rach82 said:


> Thanks everyone - you have made us feel very welcome!
> 
> Thanks for all the great comments
> 
> What a great bunch you are



STOP it, Rach82!!! They're large headed enough,  you're just feeding their egos!!  Unless you are going for the Brownie points!  In that case its OK!  Welcome aboard by the way (I nearly forgot!!) 
  JIM!!  ​


----------

